

I’m tired. So I’m selling my game that just went viral - UniIsland
https://medium.com/@renatomassaro/im-tired-so-im-selling-my-game-that-just-went-viral-99e525f99f65

======
jacquesm
dupe.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8314354](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8314354)

